# F-250 Diesel question



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

*OK, my diesel owner friends... Think I messed something up today...*

*Was 4x4-ing and got in a pinch. Hit 4 low, gunned it and was able to get out but now it sounds like I popped my exhaust off. I looked and I dont see any damage and it wasnt from hitting anything, but I can smell exhaust more now and it is as loud as if it didnt have an exhaust on it but everythings connected... Maybe an exhaut manifold gasket??*

*This is my first diesel and I dont know much about them...*

*Any ideas??*


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

You might want to add a bit more information. Like what year model, to identify the engine. Lots of difference in a 7.3 and a new 6.7. Also you might want to post it over in the trucks and trailering forum, you'd get more responses there I think. Good luck with whatever it is.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

I read your original post when you purchased the truck. If I recall you stated that it had a banks cooler system installed. If so check the waist gate and associated gaskets. Strong possibility that it is stuck or leaking


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

1987 F250, 6.9 with an ATS aftermarket 7.2 turbo.

After doing some research and digging around, I think it is an outlet connection problem. The sound is coming from that side of the motor and when I rev it up I see exhaust coming from that side as well. I will bet it slipped when the truck got into a funky position...

I dont have ANY tools here with me so now I have to find someone to fix it....UUUGHHH!! I hate shopping mechanics as much as I hate shopping doctors in a new place...


----------

